# Mike001



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi All,those of you with keen observation skills will notice that Mike001 has become Michael Mahoney. This will now be used instead of Mike001, as I get more involved in some of Jeff's new forums.The benefit of it, is that I become a junior member again, and at my time of life, that is very welcome







Best RegardsMike


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Not getting older, getting better, right Mike???







And congrats on the upcoming PCSG symposium!!! Everyone here on the BB joins me in saying how proud we are of ya!------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2001)

Like a good wine







Many thanks Best RegardsMike


----------

